# Cool Snow Bicycle



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 1, 2020)

Envo kit turns regular bikes into snow-going ebikes
					

We've already seen kits for converting traditional bikes to ebikes, and for converting them to pedal-powered snow machines. The Electric SnowBike Kit goes a step further, by combining the two.




					newatlas.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 1, 2020)

the closest I have ever been to the snow is driving over Mt Shasta and seeing it in spots along the side of the road. I don't think I will need one of those bikes.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 1, 2020)

That would be the only bike you could ride today in Western PA. In the last 12 hours we got 10 in. of snow and its still snowing. Our pine trees are bending over.


----------

